# Anyone else got sleep apnea?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I was recently diagnosed with severe sleep apnea, a sleeping disorder that causes my airways to become blocked and I stop breathing at night. I just got back from a mask fitting for a CPAP (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure) machine that forces air through my nose acting almost like an internal splint for my airways. Now, I'm kinda new to this since I was diagnosed with sleep apnea less then a month ago, showed symptoms of it around April and started testing for it around September. I've read a few things on sleep apnea but I was wondering if anyone else on here have it. I know some weight lost might help reduce the severity of it, I really don't want to be using this thing forever.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yup, a friend of mine had it. Had some excess weight, lost it then lost the mask. Sorry to hear about your troubles; good thing you caught it...


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My Father was diagnosed earlier this year. They have him on an oxygen mask at night and because they live in the desert it has a humidity function. Seems to be doing better and his BP is certainly lowering. Also have a friend from a hobby that has it. 

Sorry to hear of your issue.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I know a few people who have the disorder and they're far more severe then me, more overweight then I, but also a lot older but they totally depend on the CPAP. Weird thing is, I haven't felt any different for the longest time after I wake up, 10 years back or 15 years back when I was maintaining. I'm wondering if this might be genetics but I don't know anyone else in my family who has the problem.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

you can also use an ionizer, it does help! especially if you live in a dusty area ( like me across from the Beach...all that sand) or if you have pets ( I now have 4 cats , 2 of them long haired)

In my house, we no longer snore...but still don't sleep! ...2 am here and I"m still checking emails, watching TV and doing a crossword puzzle...lol

Maybe I should switch to Decaf..lol


----------



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

My husband has had a CPAP for the last 7 years. I think it may have saved our marriage! LOL. The day he told me he fell asleep at a stoplight was the day he got the appt. with the doc. I recommend this machine to anyone who has apnea. He is no longer a cranky man, no more headaches, has lots of energy and enthusiam and is totally renewed. It really is amazing what a difference the CPAP has made. Forget the ionizer, or any home remedy. Sleep apnea is a serious problem and needs the medical remedy. BTW he is not overweight (though I do feed him well!), it's just a condition some people have. You won't believe the change in how you feel once you adjust to the machine (a couple of weeks). Good luck and glad you caught it before you fell asleep at the wheel.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Headless Chicken,

there are many Internet resources on this condition. A good reliable one is from WebMD and here:
Sleep Apnea Causes, Symptoms, Diagnosis, and Treatment on WebMD.com

Although genetic predisposition seems to be involved the 3 main factors are: Being male, overweight and over 40.
A factor not mentioned in the site above is a nasal tumour (but I am pretty sure they checked that in your case).

I also know someone that was overweight. She was on high blood pressure meds, wearing the mask at night, Type 2 diabetes meds, overweight most of her life, in her mid 50s.
Her weight has always been a struggle all her life. She had stomach stapling surgery a year ago. Today she's off the mask, no more highblood pressure meds and much more mobile.

Luc H.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, I'm 25 and a bit overweight. I do sometimes feel sleepy during the day but thats only during inactivity, I'm totally fine while active. Thanks for the link Luc, I'll be sure to read through it when I get home. I did notice a slight difference this morning but the mask is going to take some getting use to, woke up 4:30am to readjust it but I gave up after 20mins since I had to be up in another 10mins.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok people we should stop kidding Headless Chicken about his weight!

(just kidding around H C)

Good luck with the adjustments... It will definitely be for the better.

Luc H.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The NO BS truth, 230lb at 5'11" 

I use to maintain when I was in karate like 6 years ago but back then, I didn't have college or a job but since now I do, I couldn't hit the dojo since.


----------



## rokoroko (Jul 17, 2007)

there is also some medication on it ,you should to discuss with your doc,there are special sleeping labs,where they will help you,some special neurological depp.,you have been there if you got CPAP,

the remedy is used for not fall asleep during the day,so you will also sleep better during the nigh,its called vigil or provigil (not sure for usa)
in some sever cases they could provide you some operation on uvula - the thing which causes like the valve in your neck.
the weight loss is desirable too ,so small pieces of healthy food during a day more frequently.

hope you will be allright


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Got back this morning from another sleep study test with the CPAP machine this time around. I am noticing a slight difference, at least when I wake up in the mornings but I'm still getting use to using this thing. I frequently wake up a couple hours before I usually wake up and knock the mask off instinctually only noticing I shouldn't have done that soon after I fall back asleep. Guess I just gotta get use to it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

HC, my husband and I have matching CPAPs and nasal masks.  I've had mine since January and he's had his since March.

I have found this CPAP forum very helpful. It's lively and well-moderated: 
www.cpaptalk.com CPAP and Sleep Apnea Discussion Forum.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Ho Lee Crow, a whole forum dedicated to Sleep Apnea and the CPAP machine!!! How the frig did I not find this earlier?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dunno- I just Googled "CPAP discussion forums" and found some. My sleep center has a forum as well, just for its patients. The one I linked to is very lively and you won't be sorry you found it!


----------

